# Ants or Termites?



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Simple question. Hopefully ants.


----------



## pintail45 (Apr 26, 2018)

Looks like ants to me.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Those do look like winged ants.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I hate it, but my guess is Termite. The body is not hourglassed and the wings all appear to be the same size.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@SGrabs33 Can you get a good close up shot?


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

That was as close as I had.

As @Redtenchu said wings look similar length. Also the antenna are straight with no bend. I've got a call into a local place to come check it out.

They have all flown away now.


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

I was wrong


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Pest people are coming out on Friday. I will let you know the official findings!

Thanks all!


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Definitely ants.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Sorry I forgot to update this.

TERMITES :roll:

No real damage yet though thankfully.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> Sorry I forgot to update this.
> 
> TERMITES :roll:
> 
> No real damage yet though thankfully.


That sucks, I was just wondering about this thread.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> Sorry I forgot to update this.
> 
> TERMITES :roll:
> 
> No real damage yet though thankfully.


Thanks for updating. They sure look bigger and more segmented than what I've seen. Hopefully you get them killed. Fipronil will kill either BTW. Probably much cheaper than a bug guy.


----------



## wafflesngravy (Apr 8, 2019)

My knowledge of termites comes from cartoons, but i always thought they were invisible.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry I forgot to update this.
> ...


Yep, atleast they haven't done any real damage yet.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Spammage said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry I forgot to update this.
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion. I haven't had any termite protection since the original when the house was built 7 years ago or so. I'd love to DIY but since there is already a termite presence I'll probably let someone else handle it. They use Termidor.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

When we bought our house we had them trench and spray Termidor. They wanted to also install a bait system but the price they wanted was pretty steep. He sent me information on the bait systems they use and its not too expensive to DIY it. Might be able to have them trench and spray and then save some money and DIY the bait system yourself if you are interested. Below is exactly what they would have installed.

https://www.domyown.com/advance-termite-bait-system-kit-p-1331.html


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

daniel3507 said:


> When we bought our house we had them trench and spray Termidor. They wanted to also install a bait system but the price they wanted was pretty steep. He sent me information on the bait systems they use and its not too expensive to DIY it. Might be able to have them trench and spray and then save some money and DIY the bait system yourself if you are interested. Below is exactly what they would have installed.
> 
> https://www.domyown.com/advance-termite-bait-system-kit-p-1331.html


I actually have the guy at my house right now doing the Termidor treatment.

I found this nice colony last night when cleaning out the garage for him to do the treatment.


----------



## glenmonte (Sep 15, 2017)

I usually do my own preventative pest control and had something similar to that a couple of years ago. Called a pro. He said the colony sends out a swarm to advance where the colony can expand to. Usually in spring, after rain, and when you see them they aren't likely to set up shop there, but they are looking for a home. So he sold me on bait stations. Two years, never saw one. Didn't continue the bait this year and had another swarm this weekend.

Edit: Termites.


----------

